# Preparing Driftwood



## Unkillable Cat (24 Aug 2013)

Hi guys, I managed to score some great driftwood at the beach yesterday after some stormy weather. I don't have a container large enough to fully soak/boil some of it so was wondering if power steaming would work or not?

If not has anyone got any suggestions? the bath is out of the question, my wife would kill me.


----------



## BigTom (24 Aug 2013)

I'm normally pretty gung ho about adding wood to tanks, but I'd probably want to give those a good soak if they've come out of the sea. I'm sure you could buy a cheap rubbish bin of a suitable size for a few quid and keep it out of the way somewhere.


----------



## Unkillable Cat (24 Aug 2013)

BigTom said:


> I'm normally pretty gung ho about adding wood to tanks, but I'd probably want to give those a good soak if they've come out of the sea. I'm sure you could buy a cheap rubbish bin of a suitable size for a few quid and keep it out of the way somewhere.


 Never thought of using a bin! I have one spare that I can use thats been used to store cat litter for the past year. Cheers for that


----------



## dw1305 (28 Aug 2013)

Hi all,
Soak or leave outside to be rained on for a couple of weeks. I've collected some really nice sea driftwood, and after soaking it has been fine to use.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Unkillable Cat (28 Aug 2013)

Well its been soaking with the occasional turn in peroxide laced water which started as boiling from the pan since Sunday ready for tomorrows start on the re-scape, so should be good to go by now.


----------

